

Obama issues whistleblower directive to security agencies [2012] - evolve2k
http://m.washingtonpost.com/blogs/federal-eye/post/obama-issues-whistleblower-directive-to-security-agencies/2012/10/10/5e2cbbfe-132d-11e2-ba83-a7a396e6b2a7_blog.html

======
johng
Surprised this hasn't gotten more exposure. Seems like Snowden should be
covered by this.

